# I-130 Petition Approved



## PecheLaura (Sep 29, 2014)

Some good news! After starting the I-130 process in September 2016 for my French husband, we received our approval of petition notice.

Now, we wait on the next magic list where the US wife (me) shows tax returns from the last 3 years. I anticipate relationship truthiness interviews. Photo album of our wedding already printed.. Process pretty slow. I'm still job hunting, so preparing to show $60,000 for the two of us.

You guys. The government is so real. :fish:


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## bananavida (Mar 8, 2017)

Congrats on your notice of acceptance. I'm in a similar boat. Applied Nov 24th and hoping to get my NOA any week now. Fingers crossed. If you don't mind, could you let me know how long before you received your packet of info from them? I'm curious if I'll need to show vaccination records or not, I'm 56 years old and those records are long gone.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bananavida said:


> Congrats on your notice of acceptance. I'm in a similar boat. Applied Nov 24th and hoping to get my NOA any week now. Fingers crossed. If you don't mind, could you let me know how long before you received your packet of info from them? I'm curious if I'll need to show vaccination records or not, I'm 56 years old and those records are long gone.


Should walk you through required vaccinations and to the very best of my knowledge you need to show proof. 

https://travel.state.gov/content/visas/en/immigrate/vaccinations.html


----------



## bananavida (Mar 8, 2017)

That list shows a heck of a lot of vaccinations for a 56 year old lady. Hope I survive it.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bananavida said:


> That list shows a heck of a lot of vaccinations for a 56 year old lady. Hope I survive it.


Discuss it with your physician. Try to dig up,old records. There are waivers for medical reasons for some.


----------



## PecheLaura (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi all, we are still waiting for the "visa packet" in which the government specifies what they need to know about my husband for him to have the sticker in the passport. I suspect this will be his health, sincerity of marriage, financial status, and criminal history.. in whatever forms that data will be.

The I-130 is just to prove that we have a legally registered relationship. It took forever, honestly. We started the process in September of 2016. His file got backlogged in Nebraska, then transferred to Texas. I sent everything they asked. They lost our little passport photos. I re-sent the photos.. and finally this phase got the greenlight June 10, 2017 or so.

We have passed the 30 day waiting period for the national visa center, so I wrote a note per their instructions and am waiting on the next packet/letter. Pretty slow.


----------



## bananavida (Mar 8, 2017)

UPDATE: after waiting 14 months with no reply after submitting our I-130 my husbands USA job contract was up for renewal and he decided to not renew. He is leaving the US and returning to me. We tried to do what was the 'correct' thing but after waiting 14 months we believed it was never going to be processed. Also, after my husband wrote and told them he was moving back overseas and to cancel the I-130 request, he did receive a prompt reply of that letter 3 weeks later. Oh well, it wasn't meant to be. I'm not upset but, we did spend 14 months apart which after 20 years of marriage was a nice break!
Good luck to you all, I'm too old for this.


----------

